# Technique: How to get a girl to cum..



## SxyFemmeFatale

I saw this as a post, thought I'd share and get everyone's opinions or see if they have a special way of doing things. Guys about girls, Girls about doing it to themselves or other girls. SHARE SHARE!  

95% of females can't cum from sex UNLESS, they're on top..and they're on top why? so they can stimulate their clit..by doin' their lil snake charm grindin' grab on our pelvic bones..which..really does nothin' for us(guys)..so the key is..
eat pussy first......make her cum a few times...numb her up..then hammer away or soft and slow with alot of vaginal teasing with your magic stick to build it all up in the end, however u like......

now once ur in between her legs..don't just fuckin' dive in there like a bum at a thanksgiving charity dinner...take your fuckin'time I know pussy is nearly irresistable...but don't act like it is..

lick her inner thighs, kiss them..kiss around her pussy lips..kiss the lips etc. etc..

finally once u've got your tongue on her clit..this is what u do..(u can use ur hands to spread her lips here if u want..that's all preference...it's easier to make em cum w/their lips spread..so u have easier access to their clit) now...roll the tip and somewhat flat part of your tongue around the clit in a circular motion...slowly...DONT STOP...the KEY is to hold your rhythm...listen to homegirls breathin'..use this as feedback..and react w/your tongue accordingly..you want her breathin' to be steady...at a steady pace..kinda like a clock...tick tock tick tock tick tock...it sounds lame but she should be breathin' on beat...no. not MOANING..breathing...listen to her breathin'...listen to the moans when ur on the phone or somethin'...now the key is...DONT STOP
(I emphasize this, cuz it's important...if u STOP GO STOP GO haphazard like, you're not gonna get anywhere)...DONT STOP..even if it's to pick a hair outta ur mouth...just hold your rhythm..circle her clit...increase speed gradually...
once u've got the speed up a bit...and her breathin' is tellin' u on target..use more of the tip of ur tongue...and move it less...but at a slightly faster pace...basically work ur way into..flickin' it back n forth like a punching bag..it's hard to explain..but it's kinda like vibratin' your tongue..not swayin' it back n forth like a wreckin' ball..slappin' her clit as you swoosh by..if u can keep this up for atleast 60 seconds...she'll cum..if she's stubborn and won't bust..get a finger or two up inside her..hook ur finger(s)..and kinda "scratch""scrape""tickle""massage" her Gspot..which feels like a lil sponge..it's on the "ceiling" of her pussy..inside..and up top.. about an inch in.. consider your fingers holdin' the harmony..while your tongue works the melody...and she'll bust before u know it.. good..you've succeded..now the worst thing u can do now..is STOP..keep fuckin' goin..this is the good part..if u ignore her pants, rants, and gestures for u to stop..and keep goin' like she hasn't busted..

(she'll initially want u to stop cuz she's all madd sensitive at the moment)..after 10-15 seconds, the sensitivity for her will fade..and about a minute later..yes A MINUTE..she'll bust again..so do it again and again and again until she declares you the winner....the only way to know you did a good job is by getting served seconds thirds fourths and fifths!


----------



## Puddito

Sooo thats how you do it, damn


----------



## alasdairm

there are as many ways to cum as there are men and women. what works for one person wont' for another.

i think this is a great thread idea but, regarding the guide in blue, i think the idea that there is some silver orgasm bullet denies the very thing which makes us individuals.

alasdair


----------



## Kul69

The best method I ever used to make a girl cum was to not ask if she was faking it..


----------



## Mariposa

SFF - Not necessary to double post this in your journal and here.

*edit* - after a kind and well thought out PM I'm reopening this.


----------



## Mariposa

I can't generally orgasm from intercourse.  Even on top.  My partners have been very understanding... after the new year I will have a little secret that I think will help things.  

I've been having sex for 10 years, and it hasn't happened except for little shakes here and there.  I don't know whether it's a mental block or what.  

I can, however, orgasm easily from fingering or oral, so I'm not "frigid" and I have orgasmed without even being touched on a handful of occasions from fantasies and mindfucking.  G-spot also works on me, it makes me crazy in all the right ways and both boy and toy have made me female-ejaculate with exact and not too fast/not too slow stimulation combined with a lot of kissing and affection... it's not a regular thing, but it happens 

No magic recipe for oral - just don't do it too fast!  And if I tell you to stop, that means STOP - it really is too much.

Knowing your body is the key to great sex.  There are no hard and fast rules, I'm best off with my partner feeling out my limits and communicating with me about what I like/don't like.  The biggest sex organ is in my mind and I wouldn't trade the fantasy life I have for the ability to orgasm from sex.

It's all relative.


----------



## fairnymph

I don't like the suggestion to keep going after orgasm. After a clitoral orgasm from hand or mouth I am extremely sensitive to the point of pain, and do NOT enjoy stimulation right after orgasm, and it also will NOT make me cum again.

I can only orgasm multiple times from vaginal/g-spot orgasms, or clitoral followed by the former.

I know that at least some other women are like me, so certainly don't follow the original post religiously.


----------



## DividedSky

That's not very fair that girls get multiple ways to orgasm...haha.


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

Thank you Jillian for reopening.  

In response to Alasdair you're right.. what works for one person, may not work for the next. I wasn't really posting this as a "guide" to definitely follow.. but to show it was the opinion of one person and to see how many people this could actually work for. My goal in this post really was to see the techniques one man might usually follow in trying to get a girl to orgasm. Usually you're so use to doing one thing that you traditionally take that on to the next person you have sex with and try that first.. if it doesn't work, try something else. 

What i'm interested in hearing are the techniques you guys try to use first and how you go about "doin' your thang"  lol


----------



## fairnymph

Men can have both penile and anal orgasms, which is perfectly analagous to girls. Beyond that, most men orgasm more easily when having sex with others.


----------



## Mariposa

^This is a perfect illustration of how variable sex can be!  

I can have a very, very rapid orgasm with my:


*NSFW*: 



http://www.goodvibes.com/Item--i-1-2-AH-0408--m--1--l-0




I have it in pink, and I call him "Pinky".  He's the successor to "Glitter Boy" my other G-spot vibe which sadly died on me in the middle of a session.

My partner and I don't really play with toys, it's more personal for us, but I use it in my private moments.    The stimulation it gives makes me able to have full-body, G-spot orgasms, and occasionally ejaculate (it freaked me out the first time it happened, but now it's awesome... an amazing release).

Oral sex is still my preferred way to have an orgasm, though... something about having a warm mouth licking and kissing me *there* is awesome.  

SO MEN (or women): let's get back to the original poster's question - WHAT'S YOUR TECHNIQUE for giving a woman AWESOME ORAL SEX?


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

What I hate is when you're nearing orgasm through oral or through intercourse and they all of a sudden switch up their pace and go slower! AHH!! It's like NO! NO! NO! I was ALMOST THERE! LoL.. then you're laying there like "Damnit.. now I gotta wait for him to do it again.." 

While I say I hate being teased, because sometimes I just wanted to really be "fucked" .. it DOES make the orgasm a lot more powerful to me. 

Hehe Jillian, I do love your choice in toys. Unfortunately (like you), one of mine had broke Mid-Session  new batteries won't even work! So I attempted to cut into it to see if i could 'fix' it and nope.. it was dead. *shrugs* no idea what i did.. lol. 

The men I have had experience with all seem to go straight for the fingers and mouth first as a technique.. I LOVE fingering, i can orgasm off of that so quickly and easily.. HOWEVER.. if he doesn't know how to curve his fingers or knows where the G-Spot is.. it's hopeless. 

Fairnymph is right when it comes to most men being able to orgasm easily with others. Most men no matter how they do it or who they do it too, WILL eventually reach orgasm *most men, not all*, while as the female.. the mind controls the orgasm and not the nerves, while movement and how the man is pleasing her is a big part of it.. if she isn't "all there".. she isn't going to cum.


----------



## satricion

I think also that one of the reasons men get off easier than women (from intercourse) is that with every thrust, every part of a man's dick is being stimulated pretty much regardless.

But the positioning of the g-spot means that you have to have your angles just right if the guy wants to stimulate it with his dick.  This requires a certain amount of precision and finesse (as well as general sexual enthusiasm) that some guys might not be bothered with.


----------



## Vandalaay

fruitfly said:
			
		

> Save the power buffer action for the car, boys.


Right on, that is so fucking irritating *cringes*


----------



## ###-##-####

cockrings with vibrators!

and as far as I've experienced (only 2 guys) they like the grinding.  it flicks the head of their penis against my cervix (which I like and they really like). I actually use it as a technique to get him off when ever I want him to come.  different strokes (ha) I guess....


----------



## rumpled

I think the best thing to do is to get her to tell you what to do. I'm always a little hesitant with a new girl: hey who doesn't want to be good in bed? So that always helps lessen my nervousness.
And I have two X chromosomes!


----------



## creampuffwar

Teasing! The only way I can cum is if I get really fucking sexually frustrated. I even have to tease myself when I masturbate. Playing with the whole special area, and hardly grazing the pleasure points. 
There's the whole game of "10" where you go in the girl with just the head of the penis 9 times and on the tenth time go all the way in, then go in with just the head 7 times and on the 8th time go in all the way, and so on counting down to one, then start going at it like rabbits. Oh, the horizontal tango, quite the mystery.


----------



## Grim

My SO, seems to be able to orgasm best from deep penetration and slow movement. She doesn't seem to get off on clitoral stimulation as much, go figure... So I suppose then she is in the 5% range? Whatever it is, I like it better this way. :D


----------



## klowns

ok so im with this new chick ive been in love with forever right, and im only 20 but shes only 18 and while ive had 5 years of amazing sex thousands of times, this beauty, who i love so much, turns out to be a virgin.  and she doesnt know what to do. and she lies there like shes dead. and id be lovin her and wanted to go in and get distracted kissing her and go limp, she wouldnt do a thing to try and get me back up, instead she tries to fit my limp dick in her pussy........she wont say anything and makes no noise, i try to ask and talk a little but im so scared i dont want to fuck things up with her...its jsut wierd, i swear to god its like she doesnt know how to have sex. when she was trying to be on top, she wasnt even going up and down...i dont know but its really frustrating, and i love this girl and want to be with her, but i wish she could just relax in bed, get in the mood and be all sexy....its like i cant keep it up, but i swear its cause she wont touch it unless shes giving me head


----------



## glitterbizkit

^^^ Why don't you tell her exactly what you want her to do?  I know that back in the day when I was an inexperienced virgin, I was too shy to ask the guy what he wanted me to do, and too shy to attempt to do anything by myself, so I would have loved it if some guy had just taken control and given me step-by-step instructions.  

And back to the original post.. teasing is definitely a good thing.  But I don't know if all girls like this since very few guys actually do it, so maybe us girls who like to be teased are in the minority?  Being teased is the best though... and not just for a few seconds either, the longer the better!  Once, my ex and I were lying naked on his bed watching tv, and he started touching me here and there, teasing me until I was really horny but he wouldn't allow me to touch him or even take my eyes off the tv.  Not being allowed to have something made it so, so much more desirable...  I swear to god it was like a waterfall down there.


----------



## Gldm

I usually find fingers to be easiest/quickest, when I try to please a woman, but I'm certainly not above using my tounge too. 

It's kinda scary though when I'm in a room with say, 5 heterosexual couples, and *I'M* the most knowledgeable about female anatomy. That includes the women! Hell even my husband knows more than half of them and he's not even really interested in girls.

I've come to the conclusion that 90% of people are just bad at sex, and either don't realize it, or don't care enough to learn to improve upon it.

Oh and if you want to get one to orgasm while she's on the bottom, try getting one of those nice little egg things that vibrate and put it between you and her, right on where the clit is. They make cordless ones that attatch to cockrings too but they're harder to find, and the corded one still works ok. Usually lots of fun for everyone.


----------



## jawsek

recently ive discovered a mad way to get my girl to cum.

we'd start off screwing in the normal position..when we get bored, ill get her on top and manouver myself into a comfortable yet satisfying position where i can reach over and massage her clit whilst slamming her box at the same time.
i rub for a while, but in the end we both get what we worked for.


----------



## chopped_chimp

SxyFemmeFatale said:
			
		

> ....so do it again and again and again until she declares you the winner....



I love that line!  LOL  Although how can I be the winner when she came first? 

Something we've been using with her toys is warming gel.  I don't mind it either...


----------



## spiff77

Go all natural first. Skip the toys and such till later. Build that emotional connection first. That is also half the battle. Even if she orgasms after you have really built a good connection it will be much more intense. 

Physically along with the top post here using the tongue. But one or two of the smaller fingers inside. Make sure they are wet and slippery. Slid in about an inch to feel the roof of her opening. Don't cram them in there, take your time. Play while your there, she is sharing with your something really cool, so enjoy it. Taste it, feel it. Drink it. Once inside make your finger do a "come here" motion. Extend the finger and then curl it up, the whole time...licking and tasting gentlely. If you find a soft fleshy, spongy feeling. YATZHEE, that is where you want to be. Trend lightly though and be persistent. If you want to be there, that will be easy. She will begin to tighten up again again and again. Stay the course....keep the rythem. Come here and taste...come here and lick. 

Its hot. And after that....she will want to have your tongue bronzed as a trophy.


----------



## Hyerguy89

Ok well Ive got this problem. I got married 2 months ago with little expirience under my belt, Ive been with one girl before my wife and she was like a dead car, no movments no noise nothing. So now I dont know much and only know what Ive seen on *cough* movies *cough* and read. So my wife I found out is alittle inmature which I think may have somthing to do with this, but she never gets turned on, like Ill do all the right things, Ill give her a massage (on the back) and Ill touch her and kiss her in all of those sensative areas and even go down on her. But she never gets wet or turned on. The only way Ive gotten her to cum is with my fingers hitting her g-spot or twice while having sex (which I imagine were fake). So does anyone have any good ideas? i know this has been dead for a while now (like a year) but Im hopping some people can help me. Also shes not very good at sex herself, so does anyone know some good positions that makes it so just the female moves she says when shes on top its difficult or somthing like that to go up and down so she always goes forward and backwards and then gets tired so I take over. Or any websites would be great also. Thanks


----------



## The Is

I always hear the REAL trick to getting women to come is yelling and guilting them into it.  Trying to find some way to make them feel guilty for failing to come or for faking it is the key to relationship nirvana.


----------



## IcarusRisen

Honestly, if the other person isn't interested in helping you make them cum, then there's not much advice anyway can give you to fix that part of the relationship. They have to want it.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> there are as many ways to cum as there are men and women. what works for one person wont' for another.



Exactly. Nothing from the original post would work for me. I've never once came from oral sex. I hate when people act like that is THE way to make a girl orgasm. Couldn't be farther from the truth for me.


----------



## neverstop

^I met a girl over the course of this past summer who felt the same way and had for a very long time (4 years or so), I took me a mere 5 minutes to change her mind


----------



## Xevro

I don't mind doing it, just i dunno, usually i can get her stimulated before even going down there, its all in how you do it.  So by the time in down there, its too easy, so i go in, and usually she would come the easiest way when we were in spoon position ( look it up ), you have the control, rythm, easy access to her clit ( finger ) face to face ( if she turns around ) tongue kissing witch his very overlooked, but is a defenite +, and when you know how to push the buttons properly, its truly a work of art.


----------



## jimjam21

I would love to have been born a girl,
Its easyer to get it up , than it is to get it in..lol

But going really slow works great, put a bit in an a time, tease the puss..
And then you can feel it sweal up inside like a big hot air ballon... haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sexaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rant*N*rave

Ditto on what neverstop said - a LOT of people are bad at head, both genders (although I've noticed that girls tend to be much better right off the bat for me).  I've been with enough guys to think it's a fair sampling, and only 2 have been any good at giving head, and only one really knew how to push my buttons (and it's not like I require any weird tricks or anything...).  And I also know that a lot of guys get a LOT of bad head - I've had way more than one say that they never got off from head until me...  My best friend gets that a lot too.  I really do wonder why so many people suck at it. (Pun intended?  Or not intended?....:D)

But to answer the topic at hand: do what she likes.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

neverstop said:
			
		

> ^I met a girl over the course of this past summer who felt the same way and had for a very long time (4 years or so), I took me a mere 5 minutes to change her mind



heheh.. I've been told that soooo many times by guys and it felt exactly the same. It's not like it feels bad, I just can't get off from external stimulation like that. I like the deep rubbing. 

Then again I've never tried it with a girl.. hmmmmmm...


----------



## rant*N*rave

^Doooooo iiiiiiiit!  My services are always available for a lady as sexy as yourself.   And I'm not kidding, I've been at least 3 girls' "first time," and two of them got me off lickety split (I'm just full of 'em tonight), and the other was not too damn shabby (just needed a little more practice).  I've had guys go down on me time and time again with no results...  I think it's because girls would obviously know better what feels good for a girl.


----------



## 10101

I have experienced two different kinds of orgasms. I have the clitoral orgasm which require finger stimulation. I'll stim myself with fingers while my boyfriend is inside of me. the orgasm is very sharp and I usually yell a lot and quiver and shake.

then there is the other kind, the g-spot orgasm. this kind didn't start until I was in my 30's, but it's the kind i can have from penetration alone. it's not a sharp peak but it more spread out over my body and it sort of builds and builds...until I feel like I'm in a floating state. It often just stays as long as i like. I love these orgasms but they are rare.

anyway, that's it for me.


----------



## Danashae

fairnymph said:
			
		

> Men can have both penile and anal orgasms, which is perfectly analagous to girls. Beyond that, most men orgasm more easily when having sex with others.



AND men can have an orgasm without semen release. And sometimes you have semen release without a true orgasm. Half a book I own on multiple orgasms is about being able to stimulate the orgasm without semen release, so as to bring your man to multiple orgasms too. Who knew?


----------



## The Is

Danashae said:
			
		

> AND men can have an orgasm without semen release. And sometimes you have semen release without a true orgasm. Half a book I own on multiple orgasms is about being able to stimulate the orgasm without semen release, so as to bring your man to multiple orgasms too. Who knew?



What Book?  I know this is possible but I don't know what triggers it


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

> My services are always available for a lady as sexy as yourself.



   %)  Oh my...

Hehe.


----------



## neverstop

^I'll bet you a dollar you would enjoy getting head from R&R...and if I win I'll give you your dollar back in exchange for picture evidence proving my point


----------



## neverstop

ahhhh double post


----------



## fastandbulbous

How to get a girl to cum.. 

At the threshold moment, tell her there's a huge box of chocolate under the bed! 


Actually having an orgasm & a (admittedly stoned) laughing fit at the same time is a very strange feeling...   like you're calmly shaking to bits with laughing (eventually the bizzarreness of the whole thing became a source for laughter itself and we were both giggling away like idiots!) :D


----------



## Danashae

The Is said:
			
		

> What Book?  I know this is possible but I don't know what triggers it



It's called "The Multi-Orgasmic Couple." My fiance and I bought it together.


----------



## Tech Kinetics

The toughest part about getting a girl to cum, is taking her to bed on the first date.


----------



## assembled

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> Exactly. Nothing from the original post would work for me. I've never once came from oral sex. I hate when people act like that is THE way to make a girl orgasm. Couldn't be farther from the truth for me.



From my experience what the op said is basically true, but I will keep in mind that not all girls are the same and have cookie cutter orgasmic experiences


----------



## AfterGlow

The OP was right that most women require clitoral stimulation to orgasm.  But you don't have to rely on your fingers, tongue or toys.  Men, your penis CAN do the job!   

I shouldn't give this up...  but wtf...   the trick is to mount her missionary style with her lying flat on her back and you flat on top of her, slide your body forward so your pelvis is just s a little higher up than hers, and instead of ramming your dick in and out you enter her deeply and then move your groin around so the shaft of your penis is putting pressure on her clit.  Rotate your hips around in small circles to the sides and back and forth.  But the trick is that you're not thrusting your penis in and out. That doesn't stimulate her clit very well unless the circumference of your cock is the same as your forearm. You push in and then lean the base of your shaft against her clit and use your hips to do the rest.


----------

